# Consultas luces de emergencia



## emidapal (Feb 16, 2013)

Hola, me pidieron que repare una luz de emergencia desarmada, pero tengo una duda acerca de donde van los terminales de los 35 leds de la misma, ya que alguien los desoldó. Así que decidí armar el circuito en LiveWire y simular hasta encontrar la ubicación de estas terminales pero aún no lo logro. Hice varias combinaciones pero ninguna resultó ser efectiva. Está claro que una de las terminales va al transistor Q4, y también está claro que la fuente de DC 10 volt es la simplificación de los 220v que mediante el transformador y el rectificado nos da un valor eficaz de 10 volt.
El funcionamiento es el siguiente:

SW3 activado: LED de carga ON
SW3 + SWITCH SI-NO activado: LED de carga ON
SW3 + pulsador de prueba activados: LED de carga + LED de encendido + LEDs de emergencia ON
SW3 desactivado + SWITCH SI-NO activado: LED de encendido + LEDs de emergencia ON

Les adjunto el archivo para ver si me pueden dar una mano
Muchas gracias.


----------



## emidapal (Feb 18, 2013)

Solucionado. Uno de los diodos resultaba ser un Zener. Les adjunto el circuito terminado en LiveWire con todas las especificaciones necesarias para armar/reparar.
Espero les sea de utilidad.
Un abrazo.


----------



## elekcg (Oct 23, 2013)

como cambiar la  luz de emergencia de lamparas incandescentes.....por lamparas led......el proyecto parte de aprovechar el circuito de lamparas incandescentes para cambiarlas por LED.........
SALU2 ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 23, 2013)

Pues comprando lámparas led de la misma tensión que las que vayas a reemplazar !


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 23, 2013)

lamparas led....
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MPE-406197004-foco-led-38-led-luz-calida-_JM_


----------



## elekcg (Oct 24, 2013)

puse las lamparas led y el problema es que....con o sin energia las lamparas siguen encendidas.......se entiende que los led...deben encender solo cuando no hay enegia electrica......que hacer???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 24, 2013)

Mas datos , diagrama , circuito . . .  algo 

Funcionan a 220 y el interruptor lleva un neon ?


----------



## elekcg (Oct 24, 2013)

la lámpara de emergencia funciona a 220v AC...con transformador....y salida de 12V...el interruptor no lleva neon......cabe indicar que instale las lámparas led en lugar de las incandescentes que tenia......pero el inconveniente......es que permanecen encendidas.....con o sin energía eléctrica......alguna sugerencia????


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 24, 2013)

A ver si podés poner algunas fotos del aparato destapado .


----------



## Venelectron (Oct 24, 2013)

A menos que el filamento se use como limitador resistivo para la carga de las baterias...de otro modo casi siempre la funcion de encendido la realiza un rele...SALUDOS


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 24, 2013)

Por eso , al faltar tensión el relé se abre y con sus contactos NC enciende la luminaria , ojo que suelen tener una llave de apagado y también de encendido forzado . . . .


----------



## elekcg (Oct 25, 2013)

la lampara de emegencia que estoy comentando.....no tiene rele.....pero eso no *qu*ita.....que se agregue un rele.....para poder controlar solo las lamparas led.....muy buena la idea de DOSMETROS.......
Voy a probar.......luego les comento..
Gracias


----------



## elekcg (Oct 26, 2013)

agregue a la salida de las lamparas led......un rele.....usando el contacto NC y si dio resultado.....gracias por la idea.............voy a subir las fotos en cundo pueda......


----------



## elekcg (Oct 28, 2013)

lo prometido....la foto donde esta la instalacion del rele............
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## DJMota (Oct 28, 2013)

Hola.
En otros modelos como los que yo tengo, el encendido se hace mediante la desctivación de un transistor que esta polarizando negativamente la base de otro, que actua como interruptor.
De tal forma que al irse la luz, queda esa base sin esa polarización y el transistor empieza a conducir, pues este está conectado a las baterías activando la lámpara o en mi caso un inversor para un pequeño tubo fluorescente de 4 o 6w.
Saludos.


----------



## elekcg (Oct 28, 2013)

gracias por tu aporte amigo....saludos.


----------



## Meta (Jul 26, 2015)

Hola:






*1)* Tengo un aluz de emergencia, el Led verde insica que hay corriente, pero en este caso si lo enchufo como que parpadea y no hace nada, a veces se apaga. Ya no carga la batería. Si la luz está verde, el LEd me refiero, está todo bien. ¿Qué puede ser?

*2) *He estado mirando las nuevas luces de emergencia, algunas de ellas pone no permanete. ¿Qué quiere decir? 

Dejar claro que he comprobado cables y la electrónica no hay nada quemado.

Un cordial saludo.



PD: _Si esto no va aquí, disculpen las molestias._


----------



## armandolopezmx (Jul 26, 2015)

que tan viejas son las baterias?.     a lo mejor ya no sirven...


----------



## Meta (Jul 26, 2015)

No tiene nada que ver, proque pongo las nuevas y sigue igual. Sigo haciendo pruebas, como que parpadea y se acaba apagando. Lo desenchufo, lo vuelvo a poner y pasa lo mismo. Con o sin batería. El Led ese es de entrada de 220V com indicador de corriente 220 V.

¿Las luces de emergencia no duran mucho tiempo su vida útil?


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jul 26, 2015)

pues son made in china no se puede esperar mucho

sus transistores son  de pesima calidad y los calibres de los alambrados son lo mas delgado que pudieron encontrar.

normalmente las baterias son lo que no duran se reemplazan y funcionan y fallan en unos meses


----------



## torres.electronico (Jul 26, 2015)

es el que viene con trafo?


----------



## Meta (Jul 27, 2015)

Viene con trafo. Ahora no se el motivo, pero me está funcionando bien y se puede encender la luz. Esto se le va la olla. Cuando algo falla, ocurrirá más adelante.

La batería es de Niquel y Cadmio, de la sredondeas y dura una hora encendida la lámpara de tubo de 6 W. 

¿Cuánto tarda en cargar?

Lo que me extraña, que usen Ni-Cd  hasta en las luces de emergencia del 2015. ¿Se rozan usar batería de Litio?


----------



## torres.electronico (Jul 27, 2015)

me paso en cierta ocasion que el diseño era pedorro y parte de la circuiteria estaba desacoplada al trafo (no implementaba la alimentacion por el trafo); Osea, veias que se prendian los led, pero no funcionaba... la electronica estaba bien, pero no me habia dado cuenta que el trafito tenia un pelito cortado... Igualmente, el diseño no era guauuuu y la carga era constante y un poquito mas elevada la corriente d lo que tendria que ser, lo cual a los 6 meses no funcionaban mas


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 27, 2015)

Meta dijo:


> Lo que me extraña, que usen Ni-Cd  hasta en las luces de emergencia del 2015. ¿Se rozan usar batería de Litio?



No te extrañes, a mí me regalaron media docena, y todas venían con baterías de plomo.
Eso sí eran para tubos de 18W, pero no parece justificación.


----------



## Meta (Jul 27, 2015)

No he visto a nadie que cambie las baterías, más bien cambian la luz de emergencia por completo si estas fallan. Tenía intención de colocar en paralelo un total de 4 más para que me dure 4 horas.

¿Han hecho algo de esto alguien de aquí?

Quiero saber sus experiencias.


----------



## analogico (Jul 27, 2015)

Meta dijo:


> ¿Han hecho algo de esto alguien de aquí?
> 
> Quiero saber sus experiencias.



es la electronica y las baterias lo que hay que cambiar

o las baterias duraran poco otra vez


----------



## Meta (Jul 27, 2015)

Que yo sepa la electrónica no hay que cambiar nada, ya que pongo baterías en paralelo con 4 veces m´s su capacidad de carga y también descarga, la tensión es la misma. En otros aparatos de SAI o UPS con baterías de ácido de ploco he puesto 4 veces m´s y funciona muy bien, lo que tarda en cargar más de la cuenta.

Lo que no se como se comportan con las baterías de Ni-Cd.


----------



## analogico (Jul 27, 2015)

Meta dijo:


> Que yo sepa la electrónica no hay que cambiar nada .



nada de nada supongo que tu  modelo sra distinto
ahora imagina cuanto dura una bateria plomo gel  6v si la mantienes cargando  constantemnte con un transforador de 9V o sea  12Vdc  
solo por que prefirieron ahorrarse unos componentes  y colocar unos puentes de alambre


----------



## Meta (Jul 27, 2015)

Están l asbaterías de ácido de ploc y las de gel, que yo sepa eso de plommo no las he visto.


----------



## gdoming1 (Sep 22, 2015)

Hola a todos, tengo una lampara de emergencia con tubo fluorescente marca gama sonic modelo dl300 (es a efectos didacticos) al cual le cambie dos transistores  D882P que estaban fusilados. El circuito esta conectado a una bateria que entrega unos 10volt(no es la original que era de 6). La entrada de energia a la placa electronica se hace a travez de un trafo 220 x 8volt que entra a un puente rectificador y a un regulador de tension 7806. 
Al cambiarle los transistores, conecto el equipo a 220 volt, simulo corte de luz y el equipo prende pero al cabo de unos 30 segundos o 1 minuto se apaga. Mido la bateria y esta en unos 10 volt.
Ahora en vez de bateria le coloco un fuente esas tipo de celular pero de 12 volt x 1,5 amp. y el quipo prende y se mantiene la lampara encendida. La diferencia de 2 volt no es nada ya que el circuito esta preparado para funcionar con bateria de 6 volt.
Alguien tiene idea que puede estar pasando? ...


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 22, 2015)

gdoming1 dijo:


> Hola a todos, tengo una lampara de emergencia con tubo fluorescente marca gama sonic modelo dl300 (es a efectos didacticos) al cual le cambie dos transistores  D882P que estaban fusilados. El circuito esta conectado a una bateria que entrega unos 10volt(no es la original que era de 6). La entrada de energia a la placa electronica se hace a travez de un trafo 220 x 8volt que entra a un puente rectificador y a un regulador de tension 7806.
> Al cambiarle los transistores, conecto el equipo a 220 volt, simulo corte de luz y el equipo prende pero al cabo de unos 30 segundos o 1 minuto se apaga. Mido la bateria y esta en unos 10 volt.
> Ahora en vez de bateria le coloco un fuente esas tipo de celular pero de 12 volt x 1,5 amp. y el quipo prende y se mantiene la lampara encendida. La diferencia de 2 volt no es nada ya que el circuito esta preparado para funcionar con bateria de 6 volt.
> Alguien tiene idea que puede estar pasando? ...



Hola...Prueba con otra batería que sepas que esta bien...Puede que se "caiga", el circuito se apague y no sea capaz de encender(era una falla muy común en ese tipo de luces de emergencia...la batería tiene diferencia de potencial pero no tiene corriente!!!).
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## dearlana (Sep 22, 2015)

Lo mismo gdomingo1:

Cuando esté conectada la lámpara ponle en paralelo a la batería un téster en la escala de Voltios CC para ver si con la carga bajan mucho los voltios.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 23, 2015)

Pregunta . . .  ¿ La batería que entrega 10 V es una de 12 V ?


----------



## gdoming1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Hola amigos,si parece que si es la bateria. Gracias a todos


----------



## Guido Ferraro (Nov 30, 2015)

Hola, estoy intentando reparar una luz de emergencia a tubo fluorescente que no enciende. Cuando la conecto a la red de 220v y presiono el botón de prueba enciende con una luz tenue, pero al desenchufarla de la red se apaga. La bateria esta en buenas condiciones, ya la medí y probé con otra de las mismas características y se mantuvo el problema. Es una Interelec INTER-300.
Espero que puedan darme una mano con este problemita, muchas gracias ...


----------



## DownBabylon (Nov 30, 2015)

comparte fotos de la circuiteria, no se ve algo en mal estado ?


----------



## Guido Ferraro (Nov 30, 2015)

No, todos los componentes se ven en buen estado, utiliza transistores D882, s9013, s9012, s9014. En un momento intentare pasar el circuito a una hoja, así sera mas fácil analizarlo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 30, 2015)

¿Cómo *subo* imágenes y *archivos*?


----------



## Guido Ferraro (Nov 30, 2015)

Ahí hay fotos del circuito y su batería es una luz autónoma, de todas formas sigo trabajando en pasar el circuito a papel. Los cables azules son los de alimentación que salen del transformador


----------



## cariel (Dic 6, 2015)

Guido saca los transistores D882 y midelos fuera del circuito, si alguno esta mal te debe de dar baja resistencia, cámbialos.


----------



## shura (Feb 3, 2016)

Ola que tal amigos, estoy armando este circuito que e tomado de un tema publicado a qui, originalmente era para carga de una batería de 6 volts pero lo he modificado para que cargue una batería de 12 volts, solo quisiera que me ayudaran a revisar si esta bien lo que le e modificado, les anexo el archivo original y el modificado en CircuitWizard para que lo puedan revisar y realizar cambios en caso que algo este mal puesto.

De antemano muchas gracias, espero se cargen los datos

Saludos/// ...


----------



## Scooter (Feb 4, 2016)

Si vas a 12V podrás poner varios diodos en serie y perder menos energía en las resistencias


----------



## shura (Feb 11, 2016)

ok muchisimas gracias le area los cambios saludos///


----------



## franquitoo (Ago 28, 2016)

Hola! tengo un pequeño problema, estoy reparando una luz de emergencia  con tubo flurosecente, el conjunto oscilador-alto voltaje es del tipo electrónico, con un capacitor en serie en una de las salida del bobinado secundario. Lo que observo es que al conectar la batería el tubo realiza un destello y se apaga, si vuelvo a repetir la operación logro hacerlo parpadear nuevamente, pero nunca dejarlo encendido.
Probé el tubo con un balastro de luces de bajo consumo y funciono correctamente, también cambie los zócalos, verifique que ningún transistor este abierto o en corto, como así cheque la continuidad de los bobinados del pequeño transformador.

Alguien sabe que puede ser??

Gracias!


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 28, 2016)

> Alguien sabe que puede ser??



se me ocurre que, subir el diagrama del circuito en mencion,, fotos de ambos lados de la placa, o algun dato mas como para poder ayudar


----------



## franquitoo (Ago 28, 2016)

Si si, disculpa, ahí van unas fotos del circuito.. el cable rojo a la salida del trafo va a una extremo del tubo y el azul al otro. Lo que esta montado sobre el disipador es un regulador de voltaje (7806). 

Gracias.


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 28, 2016)

me parese que podrian ser los transistores, pero revisa las soldaduras que marque en la foto


----------



## elgriego (Ago 28, 2016)

Hola franquitoo,,,Aparentemente tenes un problema en el circuito que detecta la falta de voltage de la red,ya que aparentemente el convertidor arranca y se corta,lamentablemente sin el circuito y sin mediciones de tensiones es poco en lo que te podemos ayudar,,,yo verificaria el estado de los transistores y diodos que posea el circuito ,como asi tambien las resistencias del mismo.


Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 28, 2016)

O la batería forfai


----------



## franquitoo (Ago 28, 2016)

Gracias a todos por las respuestas, hasta ahora no logree hacerla andar.... resolde los transistores que están sobre el primario del trafo, chequee diodos y resistencias y no parece ver ninguna cortada. La batería tiene 6,20 volts en reposo y al conectarle el circuito baja a 6,12 volts, por lo cual dudo que ese sea el problema. Veo medio levantadito (es decir como alomado en su parte superior) el capacitor que une a los dos transistores  que están sobre le primario, veré de conseguir el mismo valor y reemplazarlo. 

No bien tenga novedades les aviso!
nuevamente gracias por las ideas!

Saludos!


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Ago 29, 2016)

Quita la batería y conectale una fuente de 6 volts para que veas como trabaja bien, siempre es la bateria amigo eso es fijo


----------



## franquitoo (Sep 3, 2016)

Hola! comento novedades, logre localizar el transistor que  activa el conjunto osilador-amplificador (s9012), al darle tensión al colector de este el tubo encendió! joya pense! asi que me puse a husmear la entrada a la base de ese transistor PNP y termine observando que al acercarle un destornillador a la base de un NPN que trabaja sobre la base del s9012 el tubo enciende. Aun no tuve tiempo de ver exactamente que hace este transistor pero por ahí viene la mano. Seguiré probando y comento cuando quede andando correctamente!

Saludos y gracias por los comentarios!


----------



## Scooter (Sep 4, 2016)

¿Y no se acaba antes haciendo una con leds?

Enviado desde algún aparato usando algún programa, ¡o yo que se!


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 4, 2016)

Mejor, sería adaptar eso a leds, porque aumentaría la *autonomía.*

O la mantendría con una batería de menores dimensiones, y por tanto, más barata.


----------



## franquitoo (Sep 19, 2016)

El instrumento esta funcionando correctamente, resolde todas los componentes de la etapa de encendido, cambie transitores y empezó a funcionar correctamente la luz de emergencia. Solo parece iluminar poco el tubo, pero lo atribuyo mas a desgaste del propio tubo. Lo voy a cambiar y revisar. Después todas las etapas empezaron a funcionar correctamente.

Muchas gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## naxito (Sep 20, 2016)

franquitoo dijo:


> El instrumento esta funcionando correctamente, resolde todas los componentes de la etapa de encendido, cambie transitores y empezó a funcionar correctamente la luz de emergencia. Solo parece iluminar poco el tubo, pero lo atribuyo mas a desgaste del propio tubo. Lo voy a cambiar y revisar. Después todas las etapas empezaron a funcionar correctamente.
> 
> Muchas gracias por la ayuda.


La mayoria de los kits de emergencia, tienden a encender el tubo, driver led, etc, pero casi siempre es a un 60% u 80% por un tema de autonomia de la bateria y no encandilar a las personas que evacuan del mismo lugar. Saludos


----------



## horacioraul (Ene 21, 2017)

Hola, hace un tiempo compre una luz Sonex HB-827 y a los dos meses dejo de funcionar. La abrí y vi dos resitencias chamuscadas y las cambié (estan en rojo en el diagrama). También cambié el capacitor electrolítico. Pero así y todo no funciona. La bateria por el tamaño parece ser de 4,5V. Levanté el circuito que les adjunto y les consulto por donde me conviene comenzar a revisar como para hacer una revisión ordenada e ir descartando posibilidades.
Los valores en negro son los impresos en la plaqueta y los rojos son los de los elementos soldados. Me extrana esa resitencia en paralelo con el capacitor que tiene rayas roja, blanca,blanca?????.
Muchas gracias!!


----------



## pandacba (Ene 21, 2017)

Podes poner una foto ampliada? esa R esa R deberia ser de alto valor pero no una linea blanca al final, esos valores no vienen, que   dice abajo en el impreso es probable que sea 390K


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 21, 2017)

Amén de lo que comenta Panda, mide la tensión sobre el capacitor electrolítico estando conectada.

*OJO, hay tensiones altas muy cerca*


----------



## horacioraul (Ene 21, 2017)

Perdón es maranja, blanca, amarilla 390K si no me equivoco, pero en la plaqueta dice 620. esta noche pruebo la tensión en el capacitor....de cuanto tendría que ser?


----------



## pandacba (Ene 21, 2017)

390K es correcto el valor


----------



## DownBabylon (Ene 21, 2017)

La bateria ya no sirve


----------



## horacioraul (Ene 21, 2017)

Puede ser que no funcione la tengo que probar...pero tampoco prende el led piloto al enchufarla (el led lo probé y no está quemado)


----------



## pandacba (Ene 21, 2017)

Si no enciende debería hacerlo con la R de 390k pero es probable que el capcitor en la entrada este abierto y que alguno de los diodos del puente esten dañados
el electrolítico lo probaste?


----------



## horacioraul (Ene 22, 2017)

A están las amediciones:
-Tension de entrada 223V
-tension en el capacitor electrolitico 003v
-Sin tension probe el capacitor de poliester 155j en escala de 2000k y subio hasta 392 ohms, incluso invirtiendo la polaridad.
-probe la bateria en escala 20V CC y marca 0.04



Probe el electrolitico en la misma placa sin tension. En la escala de 200k subio de 30 a 125, invirtiendo la polaridad de -35 bajo a -1

Para probar los diodos hay que desoldarlos?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 22, 2017)

horacioraul dijo:


> . . . tension en el capacitor electrolitico 003v. . .


Ese valor está o mal o mal medido.


> . . . Para probar los diodos hay que desoldarlos?


Sip, con desoldar una sola pata está bien.


----------



## horacioraul (Ene 22, 2017)

Volvi a medir el electrolitico en escala 200v y poniendo las puntas segun la polaridad del capacitor marca 1,6 /1,7v


----------



## pandacba (Ene 22, 2017)

Si la bateria te marca tan bajo voltaje, puede que se este poniendo en corto y por eso te da tan bajo valor sobre el electrolítico, quital y  medi de nuevo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 22, 2017)

horacioraul dijo:


> Volvi a medir el electrolitico en escala 200v y poniendo las puntas segun la polaridad del capacitor marca 1,6 /1,7v



Voltímetro en *CC* o en *AC*


----------



## horacioraul (Ene 22, 2017)

.................................en escala AC


----------



## pandacba (Ene 22, 2017)

ayyyy!!!!


----------



## horacioraul (Ene 22, 2017)

el electrolitico da lo mismo 1,4 /1,5 v en AC y en CC sin la bateria


----------



## capitanp (Ene 22, 2017)

mmmm, no veo nada que limite la caída de tensión sobre el circuito, solo la bateria, si esta en corto ese podría ser el problema desde el principio


----------



## horacioraul (Ene 22, 2017)

No asusten che !!!  ja!



pregunto una cosa: la resitencia en paralelo con el capacitor de poliester es de 390k pero en la placa esta marcado 620 ohm. Las dos resitencias que cambié me guie por lo que decia la placa (680 y 620), me pregunto si las q estaban puestas no serían de otro valor al igual q la de 390k?????


----------



## horacioraul (Ene 22, 2017)

les consulto a ustedes que estan cancheros con estos circuitos


----------



## pandacba (Ene 23, 2017)

Te comente antes que la batería puede estar poniendose en corto que la quitaras, la R de 390K esta bien si pones una de 620 el electrolitico, los transistores el led y las r arderan en un instante
Medi sin la batería puesta


----------



## horacioraul (Ene 23, 2017)

Lo medí y te repondí en el chat Nº16 , arriba de capitanp...

A lo que me refería es que quizás las dos resistencias que cambie de 680ohm- siguiendo lo que dice la plaqueta- hayan sido de otro valor porque estaban muy quemadas y no las leí, di  por hecho que eran del valor que decía la placa y quizás eran de otro valor, tal cual sucede con la de 390k que es de otro valor al que dice la placa. Pareciera que esta gente fue cambiando los valores d elos elementos y usando las mismas placas, podrá ser?


----------



## horacioraul (Feb 5, 2017)

Hice el circuito en Livewire y funciona bien e indica que entre bornes del electrolitico tiene que haber 5,2v y mididendo con el tester marca 00,3!! . Creo que lo mas seguro es cambiar el puente de diodos el capacitor  electrolitico y el capacitor de poliester de 1,5 micro. veremos que pasa1 ( no me voy a rendir!)


----------



## Albertohs (Sep 8, 2018)

Hola, muy buenas. Soy nuevo en este foro y esta es.mi propuesta:
Tengo una luminaria de emergencias y la quería transformar en algo parecido a una linterna de bateria recargable. Le he puesto un interruptor en uno de los cables que va a los leds, pensando que así, al desenchufar, no se descartaría las baterías, pero las baterías, se descargan igualmente y no se cual puede ser la causa


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 8, 2018)

De fábrica ya traen un interruptor para que no se enciendan automáticamente ,


----------



## Albertohs (Sep 8, 2018)

Ummm. Pues lo tengo que mirar.  Gracias por la respuesta dosmetros.
Aunque si es así, yo lo quiero es poderla encender cuando yo quiera y por otro lado, que no se hallan descargado las baterías.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> De fábrica ya traen un interruptor para que no se enciendan automáticamente ,


Perdona. No le veo ningún interruptor.
La luminaria, es un Sagelux de de 60 lm. de leds.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 8, 2018)

Suelen tener un interrupor posición apagdo, automático y  ON


----------

